# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  Un puente sobre el que se puede correr una maratón entera

## F. Lázaro

Parece ser que a China no le basta con ser el país con más población del mundo, sino que también, los últimos años, también quiere revolucionar el mundo de la ingeniería a nivel mundial, en concreto el mundo de los puentes, y desde luego, lo está consiguiendo.


Fuente: http://www.bintulu.org/news/2011/07/...dge-safety.php

Ya conocemos que en este país, los proyectos se piensan a lo grande, desde luego, no tienen escasez de hormigón y acero y mucho menos aún de presupuesto. La última maravilla que se les ha ocurrido hacer recientemente un nuevo puente para unir las ciudades de Qingdao y Huang Dao, atravesando las aguas de la Bahía de Jiaozhou, al este de China. Hasta ahí sería algo normal, pero ¿sabéis cuanto mide el bicho?

Pues el bicho mide ni más ni menos que 42,58 Km, convirtiéndose así en el puente más largo del mundo para vehículos, derrocando al puente del lago Pontchartrain (EE.UU.). El puente, está formado por una autopista sobre el mar de seis carriles que conecta ambas ciudades y que en medio del mar, consta de un nudo en T que a su vez conecta con otra autopista que se dirige hacia el aeropuerto... bestial.


Fuente: http://mccannexposure.wordpress.com/...haiwan-bridge/


Fuente: http://uk.autoblog.com/2011/07/01/vi...n-road-bridge/

Pero más allá de su impresionante longitud, las cifras de esta obra de ingeniería son impactantes: tiene *seis carriles de circulación, se sostiene sobre 5.200 columnas, se han utilizado 450.000 toneladas de acero y ha empleado a 10.000 trabajadores* divididos en sendos tres equipos, cada uno de los cuales empezando por un extremo y reuniéndose en el centro (nudo en T). Todo ello en apenas 4 años de trabajo y *un presupuesto de 4.300 millones de euros*.


Fuente: http://www.bintulu.org/news/2011/07/...dge-safety.php

El puente, obra del grupo Shandong Gausu, permitirá la circulación de 30.000 coches entre ambas orillas, ahorrando a los conductores media hora en el trayecto entre la ciudad de Qingdao y la creciente barriada de Huangdao, en la provincia de Shandong, frente a la península de Corea. *Según la empresa constructora, el puente puede resistir terremotos de magnitud 8 o el impacto de un barco de 300.000 toneladas.*


Fuente: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/33910204...ong?q=Shandong

Como he mencionado anteriormente, si fuera poco ya la tremenda longitud del puente, en todo el medio del mismo le han construido un enlace en T que conecta con otra autopista que se dirige camino del aeropuerto, por lo que el puente en sí como conjunto, tiene una longitud mucho mayor a los 42 Km.


Fuente: http://en.radio86.com/articles-by-keyword?term=bridge

Y ésta es la autopista que parte de la T y conecta con el aeropuerto:


Fuente: http://www.imagegossips.com/2011/10/...st-sea-bridge/

En fin... un proyecto sobrecogedor. Ahora sólo falta que nos demos una vuelta un día de estos por ese puente, tiene que ser la leche.

Fuentes:

http://blogs.lainformacion.com/futur...uente-qingdao/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jiaozhou_Bay_Bridge
http://www.bintulu.org/news/2011/07/...dge-safety.php
http://www.gwarlingo.com/2011/a-tour...st-sea-bridge/
http://www.construction.am/article.php?id=94

----------


## ben-amar

Un tablero de 6 carriles en 42,5 km. impresionante, y eso sin contar la derivacion hacia el aeropuerto.  :EEK!: 

¡que pechá de ver agua! Se debe hacer larguisimo el trayecto.

----------


## jlois

Estos chinos siempre lo hacen todo a lo grande, no se conformaron con levantar la Gran Muralla y obra tras obra nos están dando verdaderas lecciones de ingeniería. Muy buen reportaje F.Lázaro.

Sólo un pequeño inciso sobre las especificaciones de esta colosal autopista sobre el mar...tengo dudas sobre esto, aunque tampoco es que tenga los conocimientos suficientes como para analizar los efectos que sufriría la estructura en el caso del impacto de un buque...




> Según la empresa constructora, el puente puede resistir terremotos de magnitud 8 o el impacto de un barco de 300.000 toneladas.


Porque en otra época ya pasada, un buque ( la plataforma Discoverer Enterprise ) de unas 100.000 toneladas, le hizo una "pequeña caricia" al Puente de las Pías, en Ferrol. Claro que estamos hablando de otro tipo de construcción de viaducto, y también el própio buque desarrolló en su incontrolada singladura , una fuerza bastante mayor que sus 100.000 toneladas de desplazamiento.

Os dejo un video sobre el buque en el puente de las Pías y quizás deba abrir un hilo sobre este percance ya que el 13 de enero se cumplirán 14 años de aquello. Mientras tanto...esperemos que la navegación por el mar que salva este , debemos decir , triple puente, se gestione de la forma más razonable para no llegar a comprobar en la práctica los cálculos realizados de forma teórica...jejeje.


.

----------


## REEGE

Impresionante ésta obra de ingeniería sobre el agua... éstos chinos son la leche!!! Tan sólo una pregunta:
Merece la pena para ahorrarse un poco de tiempo en el trayecto semejante obra de tal calado?????
En fin... Saludos.

----------

